
Trie (Prefix tree) algorithm simply explained - juliascript
https://medium.com/algorithms/trie-prefix-tree-algorithm-ee7ab3fe3413#.988wcmume
======
daxfohl
In the last two weeks I've had interviews at three large software companies.
_All_ asked questions about autocomplete. _All_ could be solved using
hashmaps, but were best solved using tries. Know how to use a trie before
interviewing these days; it's fairly fundamental.

Note to author: it's just a data structure, not an algorithm.

~~~
juliascript
Thank you!

